# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Şüphesiz Biz Ona, Doğru Yolu Gösterdik. ( İnsan Suresi 3.)

## halukgta

Bizler Kuran ın açık ve anlaşılır olduğunu, Kuran ın birçok ayetinden okuduğumuz ve tebliğ alıp iman ettik dediğimiz halde, ne yazık ki bu iman kalplerimize yerleşmediği için okuyup, iman ettik dediğimiz ayetlerin, tam tersini hayatımıza geçiriyoruz. Halbuki Allah İnsan suresi 3. ayetinde: ŞÜPHESİZ BİZ ONA DOĞRU YOLU GÖSTERDİK, İSTER İNANIR İSTER İNKAR EDER, diyerek bizlerin izleyecek tek yolun, Kuran olduğunu bildirmiştir.

Bu konu çok önemli, onun içindir ki neredeyse yazdığım makalelerimin bir çoğunun ana konusunu, yaptığımız bu yanlışlara ayırıyorum. Peki sonuç alıyor musunuz diye sorarsanız, azınlık bir kısım kardeşlerim hariç, genel çoğunluğumuz, ne yazık ki İslam ı Kuran merkezli yaşamadığı için, anlamamakta ısrar ediyorlar. Tabi bu durumda çok açık ve basit, belki de birkaç cümleyle bahsedeceğimiz, hatırlatacağımız ayetleri, daha detaylı, Kuran dan bir çok örnekler vererek, yaptığımız yanlışı anlatma gereği duyuyorum. Bu konu, bir kardeşimizin dikkatini çekmiş olmalı ki, bakın bana kısaca nasıl bir cevap yazma gereği duymuş. Önemsediğim için, sizlerle paylaşmak istedim.

Haluk Hoca, ALLAH'IN BİR İKİ SATIRDA ANLATTIĞI MESELEYİ, SİZ BİR KAÇ SAYFADA ANLATTINIZ. Kur'an bu kadar anlaşılmaz bir Kitap mı?

Çok doğru, Allah anlayasınız ve ibret alasınız diye gönderdiğim ayetleri, kolay, açık ve nice örneklerle izah ettik ve öyle gönderdik der bizlere. Bizler bunca ayetleri tebliğ aldığımız halde hala, açıkta ne kadar açık, her ayeti herkes anlayamaz, veli insanlar anlar deyip, işin içinden çıkıyoruz. Çok daha ilginci, Allah dinin anası, temeli, bizlerin sorumlu olduğumuz ayetleri MUHKEM, yani şüphe duyulmayacak kadar açık gönderdim dediği halde, bizler Allah ın ayetlerini izlememiz gerekirken, inatla beşerin rivayetlerinin ardı sıra gidiyor, Allah ın ayetlerini, anlaşılması zor ilan edip, görmezden geliyoruz. 

Bu gerçekleri görmezden gelen kardeşlerime, sabırla Kuran dan birçok örnekler vermeye devam ediyorum. Tabi böyle olunca, bir cümleyle anlatabileceğimiz bir konuyu, sayfalarca örnekler vererek anlatılma gereği duyuyorum. Belki yanlışlarını fark ederler diye. Şöyle düşünebilirsiniz. İsteyen anlar, istemeyen anlamaz dersek, kolayı seçmiş oluruz. Yüzlerce yıldır, toplumu Allah ile aldatan din tacirleri, toplumun kanına öyle girmiş ki, Müslümanlar HAKKI BATIL, BATILI HAK OLARAK KABUL EDER OLMUŞ. 

Böyle bir topluma, bir konuyu anlatırken, kısaca bir cümleyle kestirip atamazsınız. Çünkü minareyi çalan din tacirleri, yalanlarının ortaya çıkmaması için öyle sözleri, Allah ın elçisinin adıyla topluma anlatmışlar ki, toplum yanlış yapmaktan korkarken, farkında olmadan Kuran ı inkar ettiğinin farkına bile varamaz olmuşlar. Günümüz mezhep ve fıkıh inancının şekillendirdiği İslam, farkında olmadan Kuran da çelişki yaratıyor ama bunun bile farkına varamıyoruz. Allah ile aldatılmış bu toplum, ne yazık ki kolay ikna olmuyor. 

Allah çok basit ve birkaç cümleyle ŞEFAAT, yani bağışlanma affetme konusunu apaçık bir şekilde açıklamış ve demiş ki:  Şefaat tümden bana aittir. Hiç bir şefaatin fayda etmediği o günden sakının Sizlere sorsam ve desem ki, Allah bu hükümlerinde, kendisinden başka affedici, şefaat eden olabilir diyor mu? Yada daha sonra bu hükmünden vazgeçer mi? Eğer Kuran ın diğer ayetlerinde, kelimelere farklı anlamlar yükleyip, evet Allah ın yanında peygamberler, veli, evliya kişilerde şefaatçidir dediğimiz andan itibaren, Kuran da çelişki yaratacağımız gibi, Allah a da saygısızlığın en büyüğünü yapmış oluruz.

İşte makalelerimin daha detaylı olmasının ve birçok ayetlerle konuyu izah etmeye, hatırlatmaya, düşünmeye vesile olmamın, çaba göstermemin nedeni, bu yanlışlarımıza ışık tutabilmek ve azda olsa bazı kardeşlerimizin, farkında lığını sağlamaktır amacım. Zaten böyle aldatıcıların çıkarak, toplumun kafasını karıştırmak isteyenlerin önüne geçebilmek için Allah, şöyle diyor Kuran da.  BİZ HER ŞEYDEN NİCE ÖRNEKLERİ, DEĞİŞİK İFADELERLE VERDİK Kİ ANLAYASINIZ

Benimde yaptığım bundan ibarettir. Hurafe inançların, dine ilavelerinin yanlışlığını kardeşlerime anlatabilmek, bir konunun doğru anlaşılabilmesi için, bir çok ayet örneği vermek zorunda kalıyorum. Hatırlatmak isterim, ben ayetleri açıklamıyorum, çünkü ayetleri açıklayan, tefsir eden yalnız Allah dır. Haşa Allah ın açıklayamadığını anlayan ve açıklayanlar mı var aramızda.

Benim yaptığım, HAK İLE BATILI KARŞILAŞTIRMAK VE DİN KARDEŞLERİMİN DÜŞÜNMESİNE VESİLE OLMAKTIR. Bunun dışında hiç kimsenin, ben ayeti açıkladım, açığa çıkardım, anlaşılır hale getrdim deme hakkı yoktur. Açıklayan, uyaran imtihan eden yalnız Allah dır. AÇIK OLMAYAN BİR KİTAPTAN, NASIL İMTİHAN OLABİLECEĞİMİZİ DÜŞÜNÜRÜZ. Bizler, apaçık olan muhkem ayetlerden yola çıkarak, ayetler üzerinde düşünerek hayatımıza geçirmeliyiz. 

Yaşadığımız FIKIH İslam ı, öyle kemikleşmiş ve rivayetlerle şekillendirilmiş yaşanıyor ki, mezheplerin yaptığı ilaveleri Kuran da göremediğimizde, neredeyse Kuran ın tamamı unutulup, bakın işte namazın kaç rekat olduğu bile Kuran da yazmıyor deyip, işin içinden çıkıyoruz. Allah ın sınırlamadığını, kimin haddine sınırlamak. Bu sözleri söyleyen ve inanan bir insana, ne yazık ki bir ayetle yanlışını anlatmak o kadar zor ki, bunu anlatamam. 

Beni sünnet inkarcısı olarak suçlayan kardeşlerim, farkında olmadan Kuran inkarcısı olduğunu onlara anlatabilmek için, sabırla yazmaya Allah ın izniyle devam edeceğim. Lütfen unutmayalım, Allah ın elçisi yalnız Allah ın sünnetine uymuştur. Bizlerde Allah ın elçisini örnek almak istiyorsak, yalnız Allah ın sünneti Kuran a uymalıyız.

Hepimiz hata yapabiliriz. En az hata yapmak istiyorsak batıldan, hurafeden uzak, Allah ın bizleri imtihan edeceğine hükmettiği, Kuran ın ipine sarılalım.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

